# Guns and Hoses 2010



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a reminder, the 8th annual "Guns and Hoses" spearfishing tournament will be held June 26 & 27. Captains meeting on the 25th at 6:30 at MBT. Weigh in andparty will be at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club on Gulf Beach Highway.

The trash talk has already begun, with a FL vs AL flavor.

I'll have entry forms on the website soon.

Jim


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I might be out of hibernation by then, and the water might just be warm enough.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink



Rock on!! Forget AL and FL..........



Detroit!


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Alabama already made one Florida icon cry as you can see from this picture. Do you FL boys really want to go that route again because I really don't see it ending any other way?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Florabama (3/9/2010)*I might be out of hibernation by then, and the water might just be warm enough.


So I guess you did the polar bear plunge onnew yearsday and the cold water put you into hibernation.:letsdrink Haven't seen you in a while, we need to grab a beer sometime. 

Yeah, hoping the water will be warm by then.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *HateCheese (3/10/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Florabama (3/9/2010)*I might be out of hibernation by then, and the water might just be warm enough.
> ...


Yeah, give me a call sometime when you're out and about and we'll catch up. I haven't talked to you since Farvethrew his last interception oke. I'm sorry. Couldn't resist, butI bet Felix was happy. 

I chickened out on the polar bear dip. It sounded likea good idea after a few drinks on New Year's Eve,butthe next morning sitting in my skivies drinking coffee, I couldn't bring myself todrive out there and jump in the water. Maybe this year, but I need to plan it before New Year's Eve.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Team Gag on My Shaft will be there. 

Last year was a blast and hopefully this year will be even better


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

That is the name of names! Haha!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (3/11/2010)*Team Gag on My Shaft will be there.
> 
> Last year was a blast and hopefully this year will be even better


That's awesome!! That's even better than team Priapism... I'm gonna have to try to come up with a new one this year.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe you are going with that name Paul... :doh


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/11/2010)*I can't believe you are going with that name Paul... :doh


Shirts are going to be made. I know you want one. Just looking for a really good design.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (3/12/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Clay-Doh (3/11/2010)*I can't believe you are going with that name Paul... :doh
> ...


 

how about a picture of a diver with his speargun protruding from his waist line with a large snapper deep throating the muzzle and a shaft hanging out if his ass ?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Would have to be a grouper swallowin the shaft..... Thats were he got the Gag (grouper) on my shaft.



I still think that is just a lil gayre than Chunky Love though...haa haa!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

So we have:

1)Team Chunky Love

2) Team Priapism

3) Team Gag on My Shaft

4) A few Alabama Guys

Who else is gonna be in it? I'm still thinking the Florida boys are gonna take it this year. Along with the rest of the tourneys.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (3/12/2010)*So we have:
> 
> 1)Team Chunky Love
> 
> ...


hey there surfer dude, them bama boys have a name and its the MOBILE RIG DIVERS. we will beat you again this year in your own back yard. but i do remember a heavy hitter from your side with a very pretty speargun named Sean Mac-Asomething kicking a little ass in the Alabama open.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot Damn - I'll be back from Afghan by then and loooooking hard for some salt water theropy. Anybody got a spot that I could fill?

Stressless


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Some guys from Alabama huh? Well lets see, the MOBILE RIG DIVERS has placed fish in the last 3 tournaments that we have dove (Alabama Open 2008 1st and 2nd flounder, Guns N Hoses 2009 1stRed Snapperand Alabama Open 2009 3rd Grouper and 3rd Flounder)I'm sure you know our team name young man. But ifyou have been living under a rock over the past two yearsand you don'tbelieve me you will knowsoon! :moon


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm trying to get my team from Gulf County to drive over. If they come you can add Bare-A-Cooter to the list of team names.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kodyb87 (3/14/2010)*I'm trying to get my team from Gulf County to drive over. If they come you can add Bare-A-Cooter to the list of team names.


hey there bare a cooter, if the pictures behind you in your post is any indication of the kind of fish that you shoot and bring to a weigh in i would suggest that you stop and get some maxi pads and super plus tampons because its going to be a long day for for you guys !!!!!!!! welcome to the world may i help you ?

MRD out.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Team Deep Trouble from Bama will be there.

If yall forgot, team deep trouble placed 2nd aj, 1st trigger, 2nd trigger, 1st flounder and 2nd flounder last year. Plan on taking the board for sure this year...see yall there :moon


----------



## Rsmith (Aug 7, 2008)

Damn Deep Trouble thats some impressive results. Bama boys doing some damage.

MRD


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn! The trash talkin has officially begun I see!



Well...well be the ones havin the most fun...and not commin in till about 10pm. Thats just how w roll.



And this year for the love of god, can you clowns please not call the coast guard on us for search and rescue! We'll be back to land when we run out of beer!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (3/15/2010)*And this year for the love of god, can you clowns please not call the coast guard on us for search and rescue! We'll be back to land when we run out of beer!




I know they act like Me, you, Josh, and Brandon could get into some kind of trouble out there. We're the best well behaved people that were in the tournament :shedevil


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

Maxi pads and tampons...I got a good laugh out of that. I'm not talking any trash though because the way its looking my team isn't going to make it. The boat owner went back on the road for work. So if anybody is looking for another shooter, let me know. I'm more than happy to go on a try-out trip or 2. And if you MRD guys want to teach a FL boy what this spearfishing stuff is all about, I would love to learn.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kodyb87 (3/18/2010)*Maxi pads and tampons...I got a good laugh out of that. I'm not talking any trash though because the way its looking my team isn't going to make it. The boat owner went back on the road for work. So if anybody is looking for another shooter, let me know. I'm more than happy to go on a try-out trip or 2. And if you MRD guys want to teach a FL boy what this spearfishing stuff is all about, I would love to learn.


man i love that attitude, i got mine from Rassie, that dude has challenged me from every angle in life that i could imagine.


----------



## kodyb87 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sounds like a guy I should meet. I have a lot of respect for you rig divers. I've dove wrecks in 150+ and that was dangerous but what some of you guys do on the rigs is rediculous. Still, that crazy part of my brain wants to learn what you boys know, and shoot the rigs. I couldn't convince any of my buddies back home to go deeper, but hopefully I can get in with some guys over here that know what they are doing and that like to push the limits a little.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *kodyb87 (3/18/2010)*Sounds like a guy I should meet. I have a lot of respect for you rig divers. I've dove wrecks in 150+ and that was dangerous but what some of you guys do on the rigs is rediculous. Still, that crazy part of my brain wants to learn what you boys know, and shoot the rigs. I couldn't convince any of my buddies back home to go deeper, but hopefully I can get in with some guys over here that know what they are doing and that like to push the limits a little.




I wish there was a swinging from some nuts icon because you just earned it. :moon Can't wait for the tourney yall.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Team Get Bent will be in attendance, albeit with a new Yammy slung on the boat! By the way, if Alabama folks take pride in beating whiney ass Tebow, as doing something, come to Doak Cambell stadium, and let the Noles do it to you again!:moon


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Gag on my shaft...now that is a classic. Me and my guys (my brother, Selser and Hep) are in. We will enter as either...

Team Pound that Snapper or

Team Work that Bottom


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Team Trigger Happy will be in, work permitting.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

mac-Lasomething checking in. i am going to go with a different approach this year. no shit talking from me til sunday at the awards from me. i will be at the g&h and the open for sure this year and prob at the riviera. you can bet that we will be diving harder this year than ever on the new 31' capehorn w/ twin 300 etecs and the crew to go with it. looking forward to being on top this year.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *seanmclemore (3/25/2010)*mac-Lasomething checking in. i am going to go with a different approach this year. no shit talking from me til sunday at the awards from me. i will be at the g&h and the open for sure this year and prob at the riviera. you can bet that we will be diving harder this year than ever on the new 31' capehorn w/ twin 300 etecs and the crew to go with it. looking forward to being on top this year.


thats my boy i knew you could not stay away, a 31 footer ? you guys spent alot of money just to whip some bama guys that shoot from a 21 footer. either way mac-la something i think i owe you a beer because you type like a guy that could load my gear for me. Let the games begin. oke :toast 

and just a side note , i will say this, you aintafraid to shoot a big fish and thats cool with me.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

i have a 20' wellcraft that has seen many a fish killed under her power. i have some tricks up my sleeve this year and the opportunity to go on the capehorn that gets the same fuel economy as the wellcraft but at 45knots and won't give me such a hard time when the seas get 3-5 like last year. i assume that we aren't going to have any excuses this year from ANY of the bama boys to come over for the G&H tourney??????????? i'm looking forward to thisyears tourneysmore than ever. with the season being so short and our tournament being in june finally, i think we should see some of the biggest fish weighed in than ever before! cant wait to see you guys agian....me and my crew are ready 

:letsdrink


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

Sean, Im glad you're excited about being in a bigger boat, but I'd keep the VHF on running those e-tecs. When they break down, just give me a shout. Cell phones dont work too well out there.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh man....:letsparty


----------

